# Stint-Diebe mit fetter Beute bei Hamburg gefasst



## rolfmoeller (11. März 2021)

richtig so.
weiter kontrollieren.


----------



## yukonjack (11. März 2021)

Mehrere hundert Kilo Stinte.......Das ist mal ne Ansage.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. März 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Mehrere hundert Kilo Stinte.......Das ist mal ne Ansage.


In dem Falle kann man nicht mehr nur vom Schwarz Angeln oder dem eigenen Verbrauch sprechen.


----------



## phirania (11. März 2021)

Da war bestimmt die Stinte Mafia am Werk......


----------



## Hering 58 (11. März 2021)

Stint-Klau in der Elbe: Hier liegen Hunderte Kilo verbotenes Anglerglück
					

Fischwilderer am Werk: Sieben Männer haben in der Nacht zum Mittwoch illegal hunderte Kilogramm Stinte aus der Elbe am Neuengammer Hauptdeich geangelt. Bei ihrem illegalen Unterfangen wurden sie auf frischer Tat ertappt. Die Konsequenzen: Mehrere Strafverfahren für die Männer. Nur einer dürfte...




					www.mopo.de


----------



## yukonjack (11. März 2021)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> In dem Falle kann man nicht mehr nur vom Schwarz Angeln oder dem eigenen Verbrauch sprechen.


Wer weiß wie viel Nächte die schon im Gange waren.


----------



## Kay1 (11. März 2021)

Ich glaube nicht dass das die Beute von mehreren Nächten ist. Laut Polizei sollten auch einige Stinte zurück in die Elbe gekippt worden sein weil sie noch lebten. Sind wohl zurzeit viele Stimte in der Elbe.


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. März 2021)

Jetzt weiß man auch endlich,warum nicht mehr so viel Stint,bei den Anglern am
Wehr in Geesthacht,.......... ankommt.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (11. März 2021)

Sehr schön das Sie die bekommen haben, hoffentlich müssen die Herren dafür ordentlich bezahlen. Positiver Nebeneffekt, der Seeadler der in das Windrad geflogen ist wird mit den Stinten wieder aufgepäppelt, der freut sich


----------



## phirania (11. März 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Sehr schön das Sie die bekommen haben, hoffentlich müssen die Herren dafür ordentlich bezahlen. Positiver Nebeneffekt, der Seeadler der in das Windrad geflogen ist wird mit den Stinten wieder aufgepäppelt, der freut sich


Das ist schon mal ein positiver Nebeneffekt.....


----------



## yukonjack (11. März 2021)

Kay1 schrieb:


> *Ich glaube nicht dass das die Beute von mehreren Nächten ist.* Laut Polizei sollten auch einige Stinte zurück in die Elbe gekippt worden sein weil sie noch lebten. Sind wohl zurzeit viele Stimte in der Elbe.


Das meinte ich auch nicht, sondern wie oft die das schon durchgezogen haben.


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. März 2021)

Sie haben sogar noch Glück - in Hamburg ist die Fischwilderei lediglich mit einem Bußgeld belegt.

In diesem Fall der besonders schweren , gewerblichen Fischwilderei können maximal € 10.000 fällig werden plus Zusatzkosten für anwaltliche Vertretung , Gerichtskosten , etc.

Interessanter wird da die wahrscheinliche Verurteilung für Tierquälerei - Fische sind Wirbeltiere.

In diesem Fall können Bußgelder in Höhe von mehreren Tausend Euro auflaufen - oder - was dem Ein oder Anderen mehr am Herzen liegen könnte , eine Freiheitsstrafe von bis zu 3 Jahren folgen.

Mich persönlich würden weitere Infos bzgl. der Personen interessieren...es muss ein Netzwerk/Bandenstruktur geben, welches die Verwertung des Fanges in dieser Dimension ermöglicht.

Werden die Tiere schwarz an Restaurants verkauft oder exportiert - und ggf. wohin?

Ich mutmaße mal, dass diese zentnerweise gefangenen Fische nur die Spitze des Eisberges darstellen und tonnenweise Schaden ( unentdeckte Vor-Fänge ) entstand oder wäre.

R.S.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Mich persönlich würden weitere Infos bzgl. der Personen interessieren...es muss ein Netzwerk/Bandenstruktur geben, welches die Verwertung des Fanges in dieser Dimension ermöglicht.


Ich habe da, dank meiner Vorurteile, schon eine Vermutung welcher Personenkreis so was macht?
Ist natürlich wieder nur Spekulation, meine persönliche.

Jürgen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. März 2021)

Die haben bestimmt nur viele Katzen zu Hause ...
Gutes Thema fürs stürmische Wochenende, geht eh kaum einer angeln. ...


----------



## angler1996 (11. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Sie haben sogar noch Glück - in Hamburg ist die Fischwilderei lediglich mit einem Bußgeld belegt.
> 
> In diesem Fall der besonders schweren , gewerblichen Fischwilderei können maximal € 10.000 fällig werden plus Zusatzkosten für anwaltliche Vertretung , Gerichtskosten , etc.
> 
> ...



Klär mich auf


			§ 293 StGB - Einzelnorm


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. März 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Klär mich auf
> 
> 
> § 293 StGB - Einzelnorm


Google klärt Dich auf , so wie bei mir.

R.S.

P.S: rechtsverbindlich wird in einem Angelforum nie diskutiert - es handelt sich immer um Meinungsäußerungen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. März 2021)

Denke, das ist nur die Spitze des Eisberges, die organisierte Fischwilderei hat eine ziemlich verwobene Struktur! 

Schön, das einige auf frischer Tat angetroffen wurden, hoffentlich bekommen die die Höchststrafen! 
Das Fanggerät wurde bestimmt auch beschlagnahmt. Möglicherweise kommen die Fischwilderer mit geringeren Strafen davon, wenn Sie Aussagen zur Verteilung, Anlieferung und Verarbeitung der Beute machen und Namen von "Kollegen" nennen. 

Geht bestimmt vor Gericht, die Sache. Die Verteidigung wird sich wohl kein Bein ausreißen....


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. März 2021)

Ich denke, wenn die schon einmal in Erscheinung getreten sind , wird da schon eine angemessene hohe Strafe kommen - Spekulatius...

Wenn das ne´ organisierte Bande ist, werden die sich nicht anschwärzen .

Na klar geht das vor Gericht - die sollen RICHTIG büßen , damit sich das rumspricht 

R.s.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. März 2021)

Früher waren Stinte so zahlreich, dass sie in Flüssen einfach mit Waschkörben gefangen werden konnten und als Dünger für Felder verwendet wurden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. März 2021)

Nun wird irgendein Restaurant hinter dem Elbdeich sein traditionelles Stintessen wohl absagen müssen.
Bei der gefangenen Menge scheint mir eine Beauftragung der Schwarzfischer als ziemlich wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. März 2021)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man Stinte angeln kann


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man Stinte angeln kann


Vielleicht haben die MIT Stinten auf Raubfisch geangelt...


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. März 2021)

*"Am Neuengammer Hauptdeich wurden sieben Schwarzangler duch die Obersten Fischerei-Aufsicht gefasst."*

kann man sie jetzt angeln oder nicht?
wie fängt man die überhaupt ?


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. März 2021)

Mit Reusen und Senken im größeren Stil.

Man kann die auch mit kleinem Paternoster , Endblei , Wurm oder Maden fangen.

So richtig ergiebig halt mit Senke und anderen Netzen.

R.S.

P.S: in HB werden die von der Promenade aus gesenkt


----------



## punkarpfen (11. März 2021)

Hi,
sollten die sieben Schwarzangler tatsächlich einsitzen müssen, können sie ja ein Buch über erfolgreiche Stintangelei schreiben. Know-How scheint ja vorhanden zu sein.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. März 2021)

Es sind Fischwilderer! Wahrscheinlich gut organisiert.

Mir gefällt der Begriff Schwarzangler in diesem Zusammenhang überhaupt nicht.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass solche Mengen dieser kleinen Fische in kurzer Zeit mit der Angel gefangen werden können.

Netze, Reusen und wohl sehr große Senken werden ihr Handwerkszeug gewesen sein.


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> *"Am Neuengammer Hauptdeich wurden sieben Schwarzangler duch die Obersten Fischerei-Aufsicht gefasst."*
> 
> kann man sie jetzt angeln oder nicht?
> wie fängt man die überhaupt ?


Mit Heringspaternostern und eine Made auf die Haken.
Die meisten werden aber leider,von außen gehakt,also gerissen.
Deshalb mache ich das schon, seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr.
Die kriegt man beim Fischhändler,zur Stint -Zeit recht günstig ,
wenn man mal Stinte essen will.


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Es sind Fischwilderer! Wahrscheinlich gut organisiert.
> 
> *Mir gefällt der Begriff Schwarzangler in diesem Zusammenhang überhaupt nicht.*
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass solche Mengen dieser kleinen Fische in kurzer Zeit mit der Angel gefangen werden können.
> ...



Der Begriff "Schwarzangler" stammt ursprünglich aus dem Alt-Hebräischen : "Swäärzhäänglerjen" und meint einen in schwarzem Gehrock gehüllten ,

leicht sandalierten , Gesicht mit feinstem Kohlenstaub bedeckenden , nächtlich umherschleichenden , bestgetarnten Fischfreund, welchem die ein oder andere Zulassung fehlt/fehlte.

Der ungefüge Versuch, Dieses sinngehaltlich einzudeutschen mißlang , welches mir nun auch in keinster Weise zuspricht ! 

R.S.


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. März 2021)

Für alle,..... die mal gucken wollen.
Der Stint - Ein Fisch und sein Fluss :


----------



## KadeTTHH (11. März 2021)

Jemand Lust mit zum Stintfischen zu kommen?
Ausrüstung vorhanden, fange auch nur zum Eigenbedarf
Brauche a.) eine Mitfahrgelegenheit und b.) jemand zum helfen, da ich eine Hand nicht belasten kann und darf.


----------



## Wollebre (12. März 2021)

im lezten Jahr noch gelesen das durch Fahrrinnenbaggereien so gut wie kiene Stinte in die Elbe kommen.
Nun konnten plötzlich ein paar Leute hunderte Kilo fangen... Sauerei ist das trotzdem.
Früher auch mit Angel und Senke in der Weser gefangen. Aber sind echt nicht mein Geschmack und in der Familie hat die nach erstem Testessen auch niemand mehr
angerührt....
Da waren Brassen besser, Rückenfilets durch den Wolf gedreht und leckere Frikadellen von gemacht


----------



## zokker (12. März 2021)

Das sind doch nur kleine Fische ... die werden ihre Strafe schon bekommen ... weil es eben nur kleine ...


----------



## Nuesse (12. März 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> im lezten Jahr noch gelesen das durch Fahrrinnenbaggereien so gut wie kiene Stinte in die Elbe kommen.
> Nun konnten plötzlich ein paar Leute hunderte Kilo fangen... Sauerei ist das trotzdem.
> Früher auch mit Angel und Senke in der Weser gefangen. Aber sind echt nicht mein Geschmack und in der Familie hat die nach erstem Testessen auch niemand mehr
> angerührt....
> Da waren Brassen besser, Rückenfilets durch den Wolf gedreht und leckere Frikadellen von gemacht











						Statt 600 jetzt nur noch 100 Kg: Das STINT uns traurig
					

Wilhelm Grube (65) ist der König der Stint-Fischer. Wegen Corona macht er kaum noch Geschäfte, wird seinen täglichen Fang nicht mehr los.




					www.bild.de
				




Die können das anscheinend besser als der Fischer .


----------



## thanatos (13. März 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Das sind doch nur kleine Fische ... die werden ihre Strafe schon bekommen ... weil es eben nur kleine ...


aber wohl auch nur eine kleine - der Fischgröße angepaßt 
mir ist es im Grunde egal ob ein paar Berufsfischer oder sogenannte Wilderer
sich mit den mickrigen Fischen die Taschen füllen - mit angeln hat es eh nix zu tun .
Für mich wären die eh nur als Köderfisch interessant .
P.S. Ich gebe zu das ich ohne hin kein Feinschmecker bin , von Kaviar und Austern 
könnte ich ko.... und Wein trinke ich am liebsten gebrannt .


----------



## Colophonius (14. März 2021)

> Sie haben sogar noch Glück - in Hamburg ist die Fischwilderei lediglich mit einem Bußgeld belegt.
> 
> In diesem Fall der besonders schweren , gewerblichen Fischwilderei können maximal € 10.000 fällig werden plus Zusatzkosten für anwaltliche Vertretung , Gerichtskosten , etc.
> 
> ...



Das ist einfach auf so vielen Ebenen falsch, dass man es hier nicht so stehen lassen kann. Es ist auch keine „Meinung“ sondern stellt falsche Tatsachenbehauptungen dar. Bußgelder werden bei Straftatbeständen niemals fällig, diese sind nur für Ordnungswidrigkeiten möglich.  Solche sind dann im Hamburger FischereiG geregelt. Davon ganz klar zu trennen ist die Fischwilderei, auf die du auch hier schon hingewiesen wurdest. Diese stellt eine Straftat dar. Als Rechtsfolgen gibt es dort (im Erwachsenenstrafrecht) nur die Geld- und die Freiheitsstrafe. Was du vielleicht meinst, aber so definitiv nicht ausdrückst, ist die Möglichkeit einer Einstellung des Verfahrens aus Opportunitätsgründen gem. § 153 ff StPO. Hier sei insbesondere an § 153a StPO gedacht. Hier kann das Verfahren gegen eine Geldauflage (keine Geldbuße und keine Geldstrafe!) eingestellt werden. Auch davon zu trennen ist dann ggf. die Verwaltungsebene in der ein schon vorhandener Fischereischein entzogen werden kann (§ 10 Abs. 7 Hamburger FischG).
Bevor du Leute auf Google verweist, solltest du dir vielleicht selbst Gedanken machen, sonst ist es einfach nur peinlich.


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. März 2021)

Das sehe ich anders.

Ob es sich beim Angeln ohne Angelschein/Fischwilderei um eine Straftat handelt , variiert je nach Bundesland.

Für Hamburg ist Dies nach Informationen der Seite bussgeldkatalog.org/angeln-ohne-angelschein/ NICHT der Fall - hier wird "lediglich" ein Bußgeld - immerhin - bis max. € 10.000 Euro , fällig.

Angeln ohne Angelschein u.a. stellt diesbezüglich den Tatbestand der Fischwilderei dar - es liegt dennoch in diesem Fall kein Straftatbestand ( Hamburg ) vor.

Getrennt davon ist der Tatbestand der Tierquälerei zu sehen und zu bewerten.

Selbstverständlich stellt eben auch Dies eine Meinungsäußerung dar - kostenfreie Rechtsberatung ist (hier) nicht möglich.

R.S.

P.S: Wenn die Quelle falsch ist , bitte ich um kompetente Berichtigung


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. März 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> mit angeln hat es eh nix zu tun .


so ist es, deshalb stört mich der Begriff Schwarzangler


----------



## Colophonius (14. März 2021)

> Das sehe ich anders.



Das kannst du gerne anders sehen, es ist aber falsch. Richtig ist zwar, dass auch das FischereiG aus Hamburg entsprechende Bußgeldvorschriften enthält, diese sind aber - da hast du recht - Ordnungswidrigkeiten. Fallen diese aber mit einer Fischwilderei gem. § 293 StGB zusammen, werden diese gem. § 21 OwiG verdrängt und es bleibt die Strafnorm bestehen. Nach dieser ist aber gerade keine Ordnungswidrigkeit gegeben sondern eben eine Straftat, die nicht mit Bußgeld bedroht ist sondern mit Geld- bzw. Freiheitsstrafe.

Edit: Ich habe mir mal die von dir verlinkte Seite angeschaut. Diese beziehen sich auf das Angeln ohne Angelschein. Die Fischwilderei ist davon zu unterscheiden. Das Angeln ohne Angelschein knüpft daran an, ob man überhaupt einen Fischereischein braucht (z.B. ist das mWn mit dem Bremer Stockrecht nicht so). Die Fischwilderei knüpft nicht an den Fischereischein an, sondern daran, ob man durch das Fischen fremdes Fischereirecht verletzt. Das dürfte z.B. dann der Fall sein, wenn ich - Inhaber eines deutschen gültigen Fischereischeins - an Gewässern ohne Erlaubnisschein fische. Die Seite ist da tatsächlich echt verwirrend. Die Seite ist auch bezüglich der Verwendung der Begrifflichkeiten höchst inkonsequent und nennt leider auch keine konkreten Quellen für ihre Annahmen.

Dort heißt es aber auch - falls du mir weiter nicht glauben willst:


> Angeln in Hamburg, ohne einen gültigen Angelschein zu besitzen, ist eine *Straftat *laut Strafgesetzbuch. Dieser Gesetzestext gilt bundesweit und nennt sich „*Fischwilderei*“.


 (Quelle: https://www.bussgeldkatalog.org/angeln-ohne-angelschein/hamburg/)


----------



## fishhawk (14. März 2021)

Hallo,

bin zwar kein Jurist, aber ich sehe das wie Colophonius.

StGB ist ein Bundesgesetz

Hamburger Fischereigesetz ein Landesgesetz

Unterschiedliche Tatbestände mit unterschiedlichen Sanktionsvorschriften und unterschiedlichen Zuständigkeiten


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. März 2021)

Liegt denn überhaupt der Tatbestand der Fischwilderei vor?

Bislang gibt es ( nur ) einen Artikel. Man kenn keine Details.

Mglw. liegen entsprechende ( Angel )Papiere vor - aber bspw. der angestrebte Verkauf wird beanstandet.

: ORDNUNGSWIDRIGKEIT.

Das Angeln ohne Fischereischein stellt bspw. den Tatbestand der Fischwilderei dar - meine oben genannte Quelle sieht in Hamburg ein Bußgeld in Höhe bis zu 10.000 Euro vor.
Dann ist die Rechtsgrundlage ( Länderrecht ) obsolet.

R.S.


----------



## Colophonius (14. März 2021)

Es scheint jedenfalls ein Anfangsverdacht bzgl. der Straftat Fischwilderei gem. § 291 StGB vorzuliegen. 



> Es werden Strafverfahren wegen Fischwilderei [...] eröffnet.





> Das Angeln ohne Angelschein stellt bspw. den Tatbestand der Fischwilderei dar - meine oben genannte Quelle sieht in Hamburg ein Bußgeld in Höhe bis zu 10.000 Euro vor.
> Dann ist die Rechtsgrundlage ( Länderrecht ) obsolet.


Nein. Du musst auch hier wieder zwischen dem Angeln ohne "Angelschein" (dem jedenfalls in NRW blauen Lappen) und dem Erlaubnisschein (dem Ding von deinem Angelverein/Gewässerpächter usw) trennen. Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe. Bezüglich der Fischwilderei dürfte der Erlaubnisschein maßgeblich sein.


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. März 2021)

Moin,

in Hamburg ( Elbe ) gilt meiner Erkenntnis nach "der" Fischereischein - und wird laut Gesetz lebenslang ausgestellt.

Zusätzlich ist eine Fischereiabgabe jährlich fällig ( 10 Euro )

Da steht Nichts von Fischereischein und Fischereierlaubnisschein.

R.s.


----------



## vonda1909 (14. März 2021)

Da sind die Juristen wieder in ihrem  Element. ...nicht lange her fast das  selbe Thema nur da war  es ein Privatteich und es wurden die Fischdiebe fast  Heilig gesprochen. 
Also wenig  Angelfläche für viele Angler dann Kriminalität  erlaubt
Viel Angelstrecke weniger Fischer dann verboten?


----------



## zokker (14. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ... Liegt denn überhaupt der Tatbestand der Fischwilderei vor?
> 
> Bislang gibt es ( nur ) einen Artikel. Man kenn keine Details.   ...



Das ist doch hier immer so ... was man nicht weiß, wird sich hinzugedichtet ...


----------



## fishhawk (14. März 2021)

Hallo,



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Liegt denn überhaupt der Tatbestand der Fischwilderei vor?



Die zuständige Hamburger Behörde für Umwelt, Klima, Energie und Agrarwirtschaft scheint das so zu sehen.
Und weitere Verstöße auch.


----------



## Naish82 (15. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> in Hamburg ( Elbe ) gilt meiner Erkenntnis nach "der" Fischereischein - und wird laut Gesetz lebenslang ausgestellt.
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber scheinbar bist du nicht ortskundig.
Vom Zollenspieker Fährhaus bis Geesthacht ist die Elbe Vereinsgewässer.
Neuengamme fällt in diesen Bereich.





__





						ArcGIS Web Application
					






					asv-hh.maps.arcgis.com


----------



## NaabMäx (15. März 2021)

Bevor man sich hier unter Kollegen noch völlig zerstreitet, wartet doch einfach das Urteil ab.

Die sollte man in dem Angelverein zur "Gemeinnütziger Arbeit" verdonnern.  Z.B. Laichgebiete für Stinte mit Pickel und Schaufel anlegen lassen, Müll vom Ufer absammeln, oder der man bindet sie 100 Std. an Pfähle in der Elbe als Schutzwall vor den Baggerschiffen.
Irgend eine Sinnvolle Sträflingsarbeit, die Empfindlich schmerzt und wo den Fischen geholfen ist.
Sowas brennt sich ein, sie sind sinnvoll beschäftigt, und somit fehlt denen schon mal ein bisschen Zeit, Blödsinn anzustellen.
Ach ja, Fußketten nicht vergessen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Juli 2021)

Gibt es in Hamburg demnächst überhaupt noch Schwarzangler?


----------



## Esox 1960 (13. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Gibt es in Hamburg demnächst überhaupt noch Schwarzangler?


Darf man das, heut zu Tage,überhaupt noch so sagen  ?


----------



## hanzz (13. Juli 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Darf man das, heut zu Tage,überhaupt noch so sagen  ?


ne. wenn dann Schwarzangler/In


----------



## Lil Torres (13. Juli 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> ne. wenn dann Schwarzangler/In


oder männlich, weiblich, divers...


----------



## hanzz (13. Juli 2021)

Lil Torres schrieb:


> divers


Oder RegenbogenAngler/in

total woke


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (13. Juli 2021)

Liebe Buntangelnde!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Juli 2021)

_*Wie!? Was!? Wo driftet das hin!?*_
Da habt Ihr also die Nachrichten verfolgt? 

Sofern die Hamburger oder aber Berliner Schwarzangler nicht mit dem ÖPNV anreisen, gibt es sie wohl auch in Zukunft noch.


----------



## Esox 1960 (13. Juli 2021)

...


----------



## rustaweli (13. Juli 2021)

Mich interessiert weder die Strafe, noch die Klischees, noch der unangebrachte Zynismus! 
Aber ich würde mir wünschen das man nicht nur eine symbolische, wenn auch heftige, Strafe anstrebt, sondern endlich einmal bis ins letzte Detail Aufklärung betreibt. Wer, für wen, warum, wofür, wie, wohin, wer ganz dahinter, für was,... All das interessiert mich brennend. Aal, Stinnte, geplünderte Karpfenteiche, beraubte Wenger welche nur organisiert so zu entleernen sind... 
Wahnsinn langsam!


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> _*Wie!? Was!? Wo driftet das hin!?*_
> Da habt Ihr also die Nachrichten verfolgt?
> 
> Sofern die Hamburger oder aber Berliner Schwarzangler nicht mit dem ÖPNV anreisen, gibt es sie wohl auch in Zukunft noch.


Der Hamburger Verkehrsverbund (HVV) verzichtet künftig auf den Begriff "Schwarzfahren"


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Gibt es in Hamburg demnächst überhaupt noch Schwarzangler?



Zumindest wird dieses Jahr ziemlich viel kontrolliert.

Im Visier haben sie insbesondere die Abhakmatte, gummierte Unterfang- oder Spundwandkescher, Fischtöter, Maßband, Einhaltung der Tageshöchstfangmengen und natürlich die Gültigkeit der Papiere.

Die letzten 5 Kontrollen wurden immer von 3 Polizisten durchgeführt.

Ganz stark im Visier haben sie auch die Wildgriller, die beim Angeln einen Grill mitführen.

So viel, wie ich dieses Jahr (bis jetzt 5 mal) kontrolliert wurde, wurde ich die letzten 20 Jahre in HH nicht kontrolliert.

Ich finde das aber gut so. Wenn sich alle entsprechend verhalten hat auch keiner etwas von denen zu befürchten.

Zweimal habe ich selbst mitbekommen, wie für meinen Nachbarn eine Anzeige aufgenommen wurde und diese des Platzes verwiesen wurden, der Bußgeldbescheid folgt dann. Der eine hatte keine Abhakmatte mit und der andere hatte eine 3. fertig montierte Angel nebenbei stehen.


----------



## yukonjack (20. Juli 2021)

Ist denn eine Abhakmatte beim Stintangeln Pflicht ?


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Juli 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ist denn eine Abhakmatte Pflicht ?


Hab ich auch noch nichts von gehört?
Ich hab z.B. immer einen Müllsack am Start, für diese Aufgabe, schätze aber mal dass wird nicht reichen, in Hamburg?
Also ein Fisch-Bett mitschleppen!

Jürgen


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Juli 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ist denn eine Abhakmatte Pflicht ?



Ab 2021 ist es vorgeschrieben, dass man eine Abhakmatte dabei haben muss.


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. Juli 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ist denn eine Abhakmatte beim Stintangeln Pflicht ?


Nur wenn Du den Stint,mit dem Gaff gelandet hast.


----------



## yukonjack (20. Juli 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Nur wenn Du den Stint,mit dem Gaff gelandet hast.


Dann mach die Matte natürlich Sinn.


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. Juli 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hab ich auch noch nichts von gehört?
> Ich hab z.B. immer einen Müllsack am Start, für diese Aufgabe, schätze aber mal dass wird nicht reichen, in Hamburg?
> Also ein Fisch-Bett mitschleppen!
> 
> Jürgen





			https://www.hamburg.de/contentblob/12690544/d5308f34f8e9e7429dd4a7193cc81f47/data/plakat-a1-angeln.pdf


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. Juli 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ist denn eine Abhakmatte beim Stintangeln Pflicht ?


Ja, Ausnahme beim Fliegenfischen, wenn die Fische noch im Wasser abgehakt werden. Sie ist nutzbereit mitzuführen, man könnte ja etwas anders als Stinte fangen. Was da beim Fliegenfischen anders ist..., keine Ahnung.

Über den Sinn muss man nicht diskutieren..., auf die Diskussion lassen sich zumindest die Beamten nicht ein.


----------



## Kay1 (20. Juli 2021)

Ich habe auch als Abhakmatte auch nur ein Stückchen von einer Plastikplane dabei. Ist der Begriff Abhakmatte irgendwo definiert? Als Maßband habe ich auf dem kescherstiel mit gummiertem Netz , Markierungen gemacht auch das müsste doch eigentlich genügen. Genügt es die Abhakmatte in der Tasche dabei zu haben, oder muss sie auf dem Boden ausgebreitet bereitliegen? Da dies nirgendwo genau beschrieben ist würde ich im Zweifelsfall einem Rechtsstreit gelassen entgegensehen


----------



## Waidbruder (20. Juli 2021)

Kay1 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch als Abhakmatte auch nur ein Stückchen von einer Plastikplane dabei. Ist der Begriff Abhakmatte irgendwo definiert? Als Maßband habe ich auf dem kescherstiel mit gummiertem Netz , Markierungen gemacht auch das müsste doch eigentlich genügen. Genügt es die Abhakmatte in der Tasche dabei zu haben, oder muss sie auf dem Boden ausgebreitet bereitliegen? Da dies nirgendwo genau beschrieben ist würde ich im Zweifelsfall einem Rechtsstreit gelassen entgegensehen


Habe irgendwo gelesen, dass die Art der Abhakmatte selber nicht fest definiert ist, allerdings soll sie den Gegebenheiten angepasst sein, d.h. wenn man den Fisch auf der Steinpackung ablegt soll man ein "gepolstertes" Modell nehmen. Und natürlich hoffen, dass der Fisch nicht plötzlich zappelt und von der Matte auf die Steine rutscht....


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Juli 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ab 2021 ist es vorgeschrieben, dass man eine Abhakmatte dabei haben muss.


es wird immer absurder bei uns.
Demnächst musst du einen Bollerwagen zum Spinnfischen dabei haben.
Narkosemittel und Beatmungsgerät nicht vergessen. 
Nach dem Fischen den Psychologischen Dienst beauftragen um die traumatisierten Fische zu betreuen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Juli 2021)

Abhakmatten müssen doch angefeuchtet sein?!

Wie macht man das von der Kaimauer oder auf glitschigen Steinen?

Wie setzt man einen 85er Zander von der Kaimauer schonend zurück , nachdem man Ihn erst hochgehievt , dann zeitaufwändig rausgepult,enthakt, vermessen hat ?

Stopft man den dann nochmal in den engen Spundi rein, seilt Ihn zig Meter ab und schüttelt den "Kiel-oben-Treiber" dann ruckartig aus dem Netz? Gerne auch im Hochsommer?

Wie wird der Fisch auf der Steinpackung korrekt vermessen? Im Liegen ? Untergrund ist uneben !?

Zollstock? Oder Maßband? ( Letztesres misst die "Außenstruktur" des Fisches noch mit !?

Braucht man jetzt Zeugen beim Angeln?

Wie wäre es denn gewesen, wenn man 2 Jahre ein Angelverbot/Entnahmeverbot bestimmter Arten erteilt hätte - und anschliessend per bspw. Losverfahren ein begrenztes Kontingent verteilt hätte an Karten/Entnahmeberechtigung ?

Wie wäre es gewesen, 1 !!! Zander pro Angeltag und 3 pro Woche , 12 im Jahr zu genehmigen - mit unverzüglichem Eintrag in die Fangliste - bei Verstoß den Entzug der Karte ?

Es wurde hier ein 75er Zander gemeldet - der exakt auf den Millimeter genau noch mitgenommen werden darf...wie wahrscheinlich ist das, einen Fisch von genau 75cm. zu fangen?

Das ist doch Alles Schwachsinn - der Angeldruck muss runter, ganz einfach...aber den haben der Hänel und Strehlow doch jahrelang befeuert und sich die Taschen gefüllt!?

Jetzt machen es Trittbrettfahrer, wie Wilde und die unseligen "Guides" ....

R.S.


----------



## harzsalm (21. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> es wird immer absurder bei uns.
> Demnächst musst du einen Bollerwagen zum Spinnfischen dabei haben.
> Narkosemittel und Beatmungsgerät nicht vergessen.
> Nach dem Fischen den Psychologischen Dienst beauftragen um die traumatisierten Fische zu betreuen.


In den Bundesländern wo die Grünen mitregieren z.B.Hamburg und Stuttgart muss man wohl weiter mit solchen  Problemen rechnen.
Also  bei der nächsten Wahl diese Leute   abwählen.


----------

